# Sticky  Child Abuse Prevention and Support Resources



## Persona Maiden

He's a Superhero! said:


> A few more links to the JW website:
> 
> Child molesting - who would do a thing like that?
> Child Molestingâ€”The People Who Do It
> How can we protect our children?
> How Can We Protect Children From Abuse and Molestation?
> If your child is abused.
> If Your Child Is Abusedâ€”Signs of Sexual Abuse
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A couple of clips on physical abuse...


I watched both videos here, and just thought I'd give some thoughts. 

While I do definitely agree spanking can become abuse. We should be careful not to assume it automatically means a child is being abused ether. I would say for the most part these videos do that just fine, but want to add in my own experience.

I was spanked as a child, but I never found it abusive by any means. Though I want to point out, we were not hit hard, or with any excessive force, were we also talked to, and explained to why what we did was wrong, things like my sibling and I being super mean to each other, destructiveness, and in one instance stealing. We were never hit for no reason. My parents shifted tactics when it became thought of as child abuse, thinking that they had unknowingly made a mistake, but I honestly wished they had continued. I never felt I learned in the moment any lessons in the same way I did when I was spanked. When I was spanked, it was a moment of discomfort, but I knew I had misbehaved, I got punished for it, and that was that (I never stole again ether!). The corner, which became the new punishment just made me seethe waiting to be let loose, and I think I first started to engage in distracted fantasy, something I still do. I've never acted on mind you, but I don't recall ever thinking "I was sent to a corner, that was wrong to behave that way", like I did with spanking. I will also add, that we were not spanked till were old enough to understand the basic right/wrong concept, so like not till at least 5, maybe a bit older.

I also did not become more unlawful, did not get affected mentally (I was actually ahead in some classes), or do I feel any animosity (at least not for being spanked).

All that said, yes, we definitely need to be aware of this type of abuse, we just need to be careful not to accuse where there really is none too.

I would also add that this is a thread that should be looked at by all here. The information here is very valuable for everyone.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Persona Maiden said:


> I watched both videos here, and just thought I'd give some thoughts.
> 
> While I do definitely agree spanking can become abuse. We should be careful not to assume it automatically means a child is being abused ether. I would say for the most part these videos do that just fine, but want to add in my own experience.
> 
> I was spanked as a child, but I never found it abusive by any means. Though I want to point out, we were not hit hard, or with any excessive force, were we also talked to, and explained to why what we did was wrong, things like my sibling and I being super mean to each other, destructiveness, and in one instance stealing. We were never hit for no reason. My parents shifted tactics when it became thought of as child abuse, thinking that they had unknowingly made a mistake, but I honestly wished they had continued. I never felt I learned in the moment any lessons in the same way I did when I was spanked. When I was spanked, it was a moment of discomfort, but I knew I had misbehaved, I got punished for it, and that was that (I never stole again ether!). The corner, which became the new punishment just made me seethe waiting to be let loose, and I think I first started to engage in distracted fantasy, something I still do. I've never acted on mind you, but I don't recall ever thinking "I was sent to a corner, that was wrong to behave that way", like I did with spanking. I will also add, that we were not spanked till were old enough to understand the basic right/wrong concept, so like not till at least 5, maybe a bit older.
> 
> I also did not become more unlawful, did not get affected mentally (I was actually ahead in some classes), or do I feel any animosity (at least not for being spanked).
> 
> All that said, yes, we definitely need to be aware of this type of abuse, we just need to be careful not to accuse where there really is none too.
> 
> I would also add that this is a thread that should be looked at by all here. The information here is very valuable for everyone.


Not everyone who is spanked will become a law breaker, that is a given, however the studies done on this do show that there is a significant increase in the chance that the person will go down that path...we cannot ignore these studies, and this is very insightful for human behaviour. The fact is that corporal punishment on children often has long term negative effects, well into adulthood, even on a subconscious level. Humans are resilient creatures, though childhood and infancy is our most vulnerable period of life, where all types of abuse are most damaging. Oddly enough, children and infants are by far the most likely to experience corporal punishment, even though it is less likely that they will fully comprehend the reason why, especially if they are younger children and infants.

We know now too that corporal punishment is not a necessary form of discipline for children, and that children who are not spanked can be among the most well behaved.

I'm very glad that you are personally fine, and hold no animosity, despite receiving corporal punishment as a child.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sometimes the government should be involved, but most of the time the government is useless and counter-productive.

Speaking as a father and provider.


----------



## Albatross

https://overcomingsexualabuse.com/


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

If feel like teachers need to start educating children that no adult touching them in certain place is not okay 

same with abuse
lots of kids live in a bubble
they may feel something is wrong
but might not even have words

I speak from experience
I had sex ed from elementary school but no one talked about this
Same with how much they should be hurt (corporal punishment)
Its a uncomfortable topic for the person explaining but that's why it should be explained


I don't live in a state of unbelief sometimes
but am actually a survivor of many types of child abuse
Though my brain just didn't want to label it
as a child I didn't know where to go for help 
and I thought I was wrong as my story didn't fit the typical slapping and hitting and bruising kinda child abuse
(Though I think that might of happened a few times too)
but the ones I experienced
if anything were more dangerous such as torture that made me think they were going to kill me and sexual abuse
and also verbal abuse 

I think educating the kids could really help
though we need to find to get rd of this as a whole

My parents were not in poverty and still did this
this a problem in the brain aswell


----------



## Meliodas

Just have an abortion. Problem solved.


----------

